# Como Conectar 2 Servos con 2 baterias en un mismo circuito



## mathias00 (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola, tengo 2 servos futaba s3004 (trucados obiamente), y tengo un receptor y un emisor de 4 canales que le saque a un autito de juguete. mi duda es al siguiente: yo lo que quiero es colocar los 2 servos al circuito que ya se como se hace pero al conectar la bateria de 5v la circuito con los 2 servos estos mismos al andar juntos andan a la mitad del voltaje ya que se reparten en 2.5v cada servo por el circuito, lo que quiero es un forma de conectar 2 paquetes de pilas de 5v independiente a cada servo pero a la vez conectado al circuito receptor de 4 canales asi tener un voltaje independiente y fijo sobre cada uno de los servos.

gracias y espero su ayuda.


----------

